# Persistent Fin Rot



## evanb (Jul 10, 2013)

I took a guppy home about 4 months ago from my teachers aquarium. I have been helping her with it, along with another friend. I let my friend stock it (bad idea). He had one giant danio, three harlequin rasboras, three neon tetras, and one lyretail guppy. This is obviously an inappropriate stocking as the danio is too aggressive, but he can't find a new home for it. *old dude The danio was picking on all of the fish, but the lyretail the worst because it is slow. I have the lyretail in QT right now for fin rot (which it got in the community tank, probably from stress). It has had fin rot the whole time. It went from shredded and really disgusting to small black smudges. I haven't been using medicines or anything special- just raised the temperature to 84F. The fin rot just doesn't go away. I'm not sure if this is a 'scar' or anything, as it is behaving normally. It is still blacker than when he bought it. Is the fish better now? :fish9: If so, I'll probably keep it for my 29G community or give it to a (more responsible) friend who said that he would like it. Thanks!

Specs/Params
5.5 gallon
0 ammonia
0 nitrite
5> nitrate
6.5-7pH
Soft water

:animated_fish_swimm


----------



## evanb (Jul 10, 2013)

Never mind- The guppy recently got better (barely in time for the 29G). I'm still kind of curious to why the fin rot lasted so long.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Fin rot is a water quality issue. Usually, you can reverse the problem with 30-40% daily water changes for at least a week.


----------



## evanb (Jul 10, 2013)

Thats' s what I thought too. The parameters were all spot on and I was doing weekly WCs. For the first month however, I did 40% every 2-3 days to attempt to rid the tank of the disease.


----------

